# Roadmaster (Prewar ? Mens) $425 "asking"



## Shawn (May 11, 2017)

https://appleton.craigslist.org/bik/6116097487.html


 

 


Not mine but nearby. Just spent all my "bicycle money" on an early 50's Schwinn Streamliner.


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 13, 2017)

Dig the patina!


----------



## Boris (May 13, 2017)

Nice bike!


----------



## Kato (May 13, 2017)

Damn..........nice bike - wish it was closer !!


----------



## rollfaster (May 14, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (May 14, 2017)

Wow , can't believe they put out with the trash !


----------



## vincev (May 14, 2017)

Wish it were a little closer.Dont feel like doing the drive right now.


----------



## John zachow (May 24, 2017)

Glad to see I'm not the only one who has "Bicycle Money" lol


----------



## Shawn (May 24, 2017)

"Bicycle Money" . . . can never have too much of that  or ice cream treats


----------



## fordmike65 (May 24, 2017)

@pedal_junky


----------

